

Amazon mirrors wikipedia as a "Shopping enabled wiki" - clay
http://www.amazon.com/wiki/Paul_Graham_(computer_programmer)

======
jdwhit2
Do you know if this is an experiment or a real product Amazon has developed. I
can't tell which, because I couldn't find an 'about' page or similar.

As developed now, I find it difficult to navigate around the site as easily as
the original wikipedia because the search and navigation headers have been
removed.

